# Playing More Melodically with 6ths



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've been waiting for a good lesson on using 6ths. I sometimes wing it and hope I hit them right, but I have no idea how to find or use them properly.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> I've been waiting for a good lesson on using 6ths. I sometimes wing it and hope I hit them right, but I have no idea how to find or use them properly.


Ok I hope this one helps you out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

dolphinstreet said:


> Ok I hope this one helps you out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If nothing else, it has inspired me to learn to understand them rather than going for it by ear.


----------



## AlexPlattGuitar (Apr 25, 2019)

dolphinstreet said:


>


Using 6th intervals is great. A good example is the intro to Bob Dylan's Buckets of rain.

I use them constantly in my music. Using the G string and the bottom E string you can play 6th's all up and down the neck. If you think about the full barre chord and just separate the 3rd and the top root from the rest of the chord you are all set and can just play that pattern all the way up the major scale pattern on the guitar neck.


----------

